# Ashley Wood Stoves?



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Hi,

Backstory: My mom had an Atlanta Stove Works stove that looks like a big brown box. It doesn't get hot on the outside and holds 22-23" wood logs.

Well stove grate fell down because frankly, the stove is shot. The walls have thinned, the grate holder broke off because it was burnt through. After 20 years, I reckon it was time.

Now she wants one just.like.that.one. Atlanta Stove Works is out of business.

The only stoves I can find are these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/US-Stove...irculator-BEC95/202815108?N=c4ls#.UoQmtHBwras

What do you think? She has to have a wood heater/stove that has the pipe out the back because she runs the flue up the chimney.

Also, she is old and is scared she might fall against a wood heater that gets hot all over so wants one that doesn't get hot on the outside. 

Do you know of another brand or kind that is like this one that may be better?

let me know please, I have to get her some heat. Right now she has strip electric and that costs $$$$$ to run for any length of time. She won't have a regular wood heater like a Fisher or something..I tried.

Thanks and if this is the wrong place to post, please move to the right place. Edited to add: if she would just move in with me..we would not be having this problem


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

https://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=310This out fit manufactures them. There are a lot of ashley stoves around but I've never used one so I don't know any thing about them.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

I have an Ashley similar to the one you decribed. We love it. It is very efficient. We purchased ours off of Craigs List from a guy who was in the process of moving. The stove was just over a year old when we bought it a couple of years ago. I have found them new, on line when we were trying to find out the value of the stove.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=21468&gclid=CIzZoMS247oCFQfZQgodHSEAyA


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

There was an older Ashley in our house when we bought it and we replaced it when it wore out with a US Stoves WonderWood (also shown in the ad link above at TSC) a few years back. We got ours for similar reasons to those your mother has. We had a toddler in the house and we heat exclusively with wood, so much of the winter the stove is roaring hot. The outer metal "shell" would burn if she fell against it, but would not sear flesh from bone like a cast iron one would.

Problems that we have had are that we have needed to replace a few firebrick here and there - easy process, brick are pretty cheap, also at TSC. And you have to be careful about putting water on top to steam or cooking on top. We have seen rust develop fairly quickly in both the outer metal shell and the inner metal firebox. Minor problem with having to replace the fireproof rope gasket around the door of the old Ashley. Haven't had to do it with the new one yet.

Ash pan easy to remove. Important to have a little "hoe-like" scraper to reach back in and clean out the area where the ash pan rests. Cheap welding gloves available at Harbor Freight, that come well up your forearm, are fantastic for emptying the pan and also for loading in more logs. No burns since we started getting them and I think it was around $10 for a pack of 3 pr. Another tool we like is a long, sturdy poker with a short hook at the end that we can use to lever a log over top of the existing coals to the back of the stove.

Now that our daughter is 15, I think I'd like to replace this WonderWood with a cast iron stove when it wears out. My mother got a nice Vermont Castings stove used and it is great. Our stove does heat our 2 story farmhouse well enough, but it does not generate nearly the amount of heat Mom's VC does. I do think the cast iron ones will last a lot longer than the WonderWood and Ashley types of double box construction.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

my parents had an Ashley. I had a Warm Morning brand - both great. Fire bricks and other internal easily replaceable. I loved the "box" shape. Cooked on top of mine all the time. whatever you find, you should really check the flu


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

The Wonder Wood is the same as an Ashley. We've had one for years. Backup heat to our outdoor wood boiler. You can lift the top and cook on it. Actually did a turkey one Thanksgiving when the power went out!

Very available still. I saw several models at our local feed store last week when getting some rope gasket for the boiler. Haven't gone up that high in price. Always appreciated the ash pan. Most Franklin type stoves require letting fire go out and making a mess with shovel/pail.

One thing to think about is legality of having wood stove. Personally, I don't care but in some places they have strict rules about them. And proper installation is super critical. Every winter our local volunteer fire dept. saves several foundations for wood stove burners. Three just in our one mile radius!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have seen something like that at Tractor supply. IIRC it is also Brown.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I will see if she wants me to order one from Home Depot. Problem is she wants to see it before she buys it and down here, I have not been able to find a store that has one in stock. I may call HD and ask if they can have one shipped so she can look at it before buying it.


----------

